# Where I can buy RO water in North York / Thornhil / Vaughan area



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

My local Big Al on Steeles and Yonge just informed me that they no longer selling RO water. Anybody know when I can get RO water in North York / Tornhill ? Richmond Hill / Vaughan area ?

Thanks


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Send a PM to Fragbox and/or Fragcave. They are both great guys with large salt water setups. I am not 100% sure if they sell the water, (I make my own) but I know they will have some on hand.

Actually. They will have ROdi water. Not sure if that works for you. GOOD LUCK


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> .
> 
> Actually. They will have ROdi water. Not sure if that works for you. GOOD LUCK


Seriously? did you see they advertize water sale? Did you ask them, before offering *their service*?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Hi
> 
> My local Big Al on Steeles and Yonge just informed me that they no longer selling RO water. Anybody know when I can get RO water in North York / Tornhill ? Richmond Hill / Vaughan area ?
> 
> Thanks


I do not know if it is a RO water, but few weeks ago I needed cooler jar and got one from Wallmart on Bathurst/Centre. they were on the rack in front of customer service

It had water inside and just for curiosity I checked with TDS meter. I was showing 010 PPM. 
The price is $5 for 5 gallon jar, but first time they will charge + $10 as deposit for the jar. I have no clue if it is reasonable price

I do not guarantee that water you will get is always 10 PPM as was in my jar

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

sig said:


> Seriously? did you see they advertize water sale? Did you ask them, before offering *their service*?


Because sending a PM is wrong? For real?

I didn't offer anyone's services, I suggested an area to try.
Why so hostile dude?


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

thats sig lol. i accidently put frag caves address up on the forums and got an earfull

Anyways... Walmart has RO water, not RODI. so theres that. Also there are water filling stations in some Gas stations, i remember when I was in Waterloo for school there was one right there. I don't recall any in north york, but i never really looked. Maybe check out the petro canada website and i'm sure they'll have a map with a legend to see which do have these pumping stations. Oh and they're prob RO water too, not 0TDS


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

But i agree... asking fragcave/fragbox/reef boutique, especially if you're a customer won't mind selling you 5g buckets. I'm assuming u have a tank under 30g as Idnk how they'd react if you took 55 gallons of water in one sitting haha.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://nimbuswatersystems.com/ on Wilson and bathurst

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have never sold ro/di water before. But if you desperately need them before setting up a ro/di system at your house, you can come to my place and get 3 x 5 gallons for $10. Bring your own buckets or I will charge you $10 for the 3 empty buckets.

I am at yonge/finch. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

notclear said:


> I have never sold ro/di water before. But if you desperately need them before setting up a ro/di system at your house, you can come to my place and get 3 x 5 gallons for $10. Bring your own buckets or I will charge you $10 for the 3 empty buckets.
> 
> I am at yonge/finch. Pm me if you are interested.


That's a good deal!!!
I've been selling rodi 0 tds water to a local reefer for the same price and I think the price is more than fair.... I haven't really noticed any location selling for much under $5/5g and usually it is just RO water...... The DI media is the most expensive and important media so I would go for the 3 x 5g for $10!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Guys

I only have 10Gl tank and at the moment need 10Gl as I ran out of my but I need a source where I can buy water continuously as I'll need 5Gl every 1-2 Months ? Where can I get it ?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

sig said:


> http://nimbuswatersystems.com/ on Wilson and bathurst


But they sell filter systems not a water itself


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> But they sell filter systems not a water itself


Last time (3 years ago) I was there and they have machines to fill baskets. try to use the phone

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

I can give you 5g and you should be good until you figure out where you can get them for the next month.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

If you come by on Sunday I'll give u 5 gallons too. Lol my filters are getting old. Tds reads 1ppm


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

sorry i'm at north york, Bayview and finch, if thats closer for you. just give me a heads up soon, as i only have 5gallons and it takes me like 2 hrs to make it. my filters getting bad, buying new ones soon, disclaimer you will be getting 2tds water LOL


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually now I'm looking to set up RO water system at home. Anybody can advice good affordable system ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/

They are in Vaughan, but can also ship to your door from ebay

http://stores.ebay.ca/MAX-WATER-FLO...85057016&_sid=229708516&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

www.gtawater.com is another place.

if you are in scarborough and need 5g I just mixed a 40 gallon batch up (testing the 1st part of water change system).


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

He already has 10 gal for the time being and should be enough until he sets up a ro system.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

In a jamb, I used to go to the water place on Wilson ave (Nimbus I think is the name) It is near where the train tracks cross over wilson ave (Adress is in the 900's)

If you go at night, its easy to find, they have Blue lights on the front of the store. They have a dispenser at the front of the store, so, bring change if its after hours, and you can still fill up


----------

